# Post your entire music library



## Sally Trift (Apr 18, 2010)

I would wrap in spoilers but im too lazy.

*poof*


----------



## Splych (Apr 18, 2010)

HOLY.
that's a lot.

my music library consists of a variety of R&B artists...
well, will just post most of the ones people know:
- Chris Brown
- B.o.B.
- Coldplay
- Drake
- Anarbor
- Simple Plan


----------



## Cermage (Apr 18, 2010)

entire tracklisting 

really, REALLY?


----------



## Blastoise (Apr 18, 2010)

Will post in one second


----------



## Blastoise (Apr 18, 2010)

Spoiler



Thunderstruck (Live)	AC/DC
Shoot to Thrill (Live)	AC/DC
Back in Black (Live)	AC/DC
Sin City (Live)	AC/DC
Who Made Who (Live)	AC/DC
Heatseeker (Live)	AC/DC
Fire Your Guns (Live)	AC/DC
Jailbreak (Live)	AC/DC
The Jack (Live)	AC/DC
The Razor's Edge (Live)	AC/DC
Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap (Live)	AC/DC
Moneytalks (Live)	AC/DC
Hells Bells (Live)	AC/DC
Are You Ready (Live)	AC/DC
That's the Way I Wanna Rock 'N' Roll (Live)	AC/DC
High Voltage (Live)	AC/DC
You Shook Me All Night Long (Live)	AC/DC
Whole Lotta Rosie (Live)	AC/DC
Let There Be Rock (Live)	AC/DC
Let There Be Rock (Live)	AC/DC
Bonny (Live)	AC/DC
Highway to Hell (Live)	AC/DC
T.N.T. (Live)	AC/DC
For Those About to Rock (We Salute You) (Live)	AC/DC
Hells Bells	AC/DC
Shoot to Thrill	AC/DC
What Do You Do for Money Honey	AC/DC
Givin the Dog a Bone	AC/DC
Let Me Put My Love into You	AC/DC
Back in Black	AC/DC
You Shook Me All Night Long	AC/DC
Have a Drink on Me	AC/DC
Shake a Leg	AC/DC
High Voltage	AC/DC
Stick Around	AC/DC
Love Song	AC/DC
It's a Long Way To The Top (If You Wanna Rock 'n' Roll)	AC/DC
Rocker	AC/DC
Fling Thing	AC/DC
Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap	AC/DC
Ain't No Fun (Waitin' Round to Be a Millionare)	AC/DC
R.I.P. (Rock in Peace)	AC/DC
Carry Me Home	AC/DC
Crabsody in Blue	AC/DC
Cold Hearted Man	AC/DC
Who Made Who [12" Extended Mix]	AC/DC
Snake Eye	AC/DC
Borrowed Time	AC/DC
Down on the Borderline	AC/DC
Big Gun	AC/DC
Cyberspace	AC/DC
Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap [Live Sydney Festival, Jan. 30, 1977]	AC/DC
Live Wire [Live Hammersmith Odeon, London, Nov. 2, 1979]	AC/DC
Dog Eat Dog [Live Apollo Theatre, Glasgow, Apr. 30, 1978]	AC/DC
Shot Down in Flames [Live Hammersmith Odeon, London, Nov. 2, 1979]	AC/DC
Back in Black [Live Capital Center, Landover MD, Dec. 21, 1981]	AC/DC
T.N.T. [Live Capital Center, Landover MD, Dec. 21, 1981]	AC/DC
Let There Be Rock [Live Capital Center, Landover MD, Dec. 21, 1981]	AC/DC
Guns for Hire [Live Joe Louis Arena, Detroit Mi, Nov. 18, 1983]	AC/DC
Sin City [Live Joe Louis Arena, Detroit Mi, Nov. 18, 1983]	AC/DC
Rock and Roll Ain't Noise Pollution [Live Joe Louis Arena, Detroit Mi, Nov. 18, 1983]	AC/DC
This House Is on Fire [Live Joe Louis Arena, Detroit Mi, Nov. 18, 1983]	AC/DC
You Shook Me All Night Long [Live Joe Louis Arena, Detroit Mi, Nov. 18,	AC/DC
Jailbreak [Live Dallas TX, Oct. 12, 1985]	AC/DC
Shoot to Thrill [Live Donington Park, Aug. 17, 1991]	AC/DC
Hell Ain't a Bad Place to Be [Live Donington Park, Aug. 17, 1991]	AC/DC
High Voltage [Live Donington Park, Aug. 17, 1991]	AC/DC
Hells Bells [Live Donington Park, Aug. 17, 1991]	AC/DC
Whole Lotta Rosie [Live Donington Park, Aug. 17, 1991]	AC/DC
Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap [Live Donington Park, Aug. 17, 1991]	AC/DC
Highway to Hell [Live Tushno Airfield, Moscow, Sept. 28, 1991]	AC/DC
Back in Black [Live Tushno Airfield, Moscow, Sept. 28, 1991]	AC/DC
For Those About to Rock (We Salute You) [Live Tushno Airfield, Moscow,	AC/DC
Ballbreaker [Live Plaza de Toros de Las Ventas, Madrid, July 10, 1996]	AC/DC
Hard as a Rock [Live Plaza de Toros de Las Ventas, Madrid, July 10, 1996]	AC/DC
Dog Eat Dog [Live Plaza de Toros de Las Ventas, Madrid, July 10, 1996]	AC/DC
Hail Caesar [Live Plaza de Toros de Las Ventas, Madrid, July 10, 1996]	AC/DC
Whole Lotta Rosie [Live Plaza de Toros de Las Ventas, Madrid, July 10,	AC/DC
You Shook Me All Night Long [Live Plaza de Toros de Las Ventas, Madrid,	AC/DC
Safe in New York City [Live Phoenix Az, Sept. 13 2000]	AC/DC
Hard as a Rock	AC/DC
Cover You in Oil	AC/DC
The Furor	AC/DC
Boogie Man	AC/DC
The Honey Roll	AC/DC
Burnin' Alive	AC/DC
Hail Caesar	AC/DC
Love Bomb	AC/DC
Caught with Your Pants Down	AC/DC
Whiskey on the Rocks	AC/DC
Ballbreaker	AC/DC
Rock 'n Roll Train	AC/DC
Skies on Fire	AC/DC
Big Jack	AC/DC
Anything Goes	AC/DC
War Machine	AC/DC
Smash 'n Grab	AC/DC
Spoilin' for a Fight	AC/DC
Wheels	AC/DC
Decibel	AC/DC
Stormy May Day	AC/DC
She Likes Rock 'n Roll	AC/DC
Money Made	AC/DC
Rock 'n Roll Dream	AC/DC
Rocking All the Way	AC/DC
Black Ice	AC/DC
Heatseeker	AC/DC
That's the Way I Wanna Rock & Roll	AC/DC
Mean Streak	AC/DC
Go Zone	AC/DC
Kissin' Dynamite	AC/DC
Nick of Time	AC/DC
Some Sin for Nuthin'	AC/DC
Ruff Stuff	AC/DC
Two's Up	AC/DC
This Means War	AC/DC
Highway To Hell (Retry)	AC/DC
Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap	AC/DC
Love At First Feel	AC/DC
Big Balls	AC/DC
Rocker	AC/DC
Problem Child	AC/DC
There's Gonna Be Some Rockin'	AC/DC
Ain't No Fun (Waiting Round To Be A Millionaire)	AC/DC
Ride On	AC/DC
Squealer	AC/DC
Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap	AC/DC
Ain't No Fun (Waiting 'Round to Be a Millionaire)	AC/DC
There's Gonna Be Some Rockin'	AC/DC
Problem Child	AC/DC
Squealer	AC/DC
Big Balls	AC/DC
R.I.P. (Rock in Peace)	AC/DC
Ride On	AC/DC
Jailbreak	AC/DC
Rising Power	AC/DC
This House Is on Fire	AC/DC
Flick of the Switch	AC/DC
Nervous Shakedown	AC/DC
Landslide	AC/DC
Guns for Hire	AC/DC
Deep in the Hole	AC/DC
Bedlam in Belgium	AC/DC
Badlands	AC/DC
Brain Shake	AC/DC
Fly On The Wall (Live)	AC/DC
Back In Black (Live)	AC/DC
Shake Your Foundations (Live)	AC/DC
Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap (Live)	AC/DC
You Shook Me All Night Long (Live)	AC/DC
Sin City (Live)	AC/DC
Jailbreak (Live)	AC/DC
The Jack (Live)	AC/DC
Shoot To Thrill (Live)	AC/DC
Highway To Hell (Live)	AC/DC
Sink The Pink (Live)	AC/DC
Whole Lotta Rosie (Live)	AC/DC
Let There Be Rock (Live)	AC/DC
Hells Bells (Live)	AC/DC
T.N.T. (Live)	AC/DC
For Those About To Rock (We Salute You) (Live)	AC/DC
Back In Black (Live)	AC/DC
Shake Your Foundations (Live)	AC/DC
Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap (Live)	AC/DC
You Shook Me All Night Long (Live)	AC/DC
Jailbreak (Live)	AC/DC
The Jack (Live)	AC/DC
Shoot To Thrill (Live)	AC/DC
Sink The Pink (Live)	AC/DC
Let There Be Rock (Live)	AC/DC
T.N.T. (Live)	AC/DC
Fly on the Wall	AC/DC
Shake Your Foundations	AC/DC
First Blood	AC/DC
Danger	AC/DC
Sink the Pink	AC/DC
Playing with Girls	AC/DC
Stand Up	AC/DC
Hell or High Water	AC/DC
Back in Business	AC/DC
Send for the Man	AC/DC
For Those About to Rock (We Salute You)	AC/DC
I Put the Finger on You	AC/DC
Let's Get It Up	AC/DC
Inject the Venom	AC/DC
Snowballed	AC/DC
Evil Walks	AC/DC
C.O.D.	AC/DC
Breaking the Rules	AC/DC
Night of the Long Knives	AC/DC
Spellbound	AC/DC
Baby, Please Don't Go	AC/DC
She's Got Balls	AC/DC
Little Lover	AC/DC
Stick Around	AC/DC
Soul Stripper	AC/DC
You Ain't Got a Hold on Me	AC/DC
Love Song	AC/DC
Show Business	AC/DC
Highway to Hell	AC/DC
Girls Got Rhythm	AC/DC
Walk All Over You	AC/DC
Touch Too Much	AC/DC
Beating Around the Bush	AC/DC
Shot Down in Flames	AC/DC
Get It Hot	AC/DC
If You Want Blood (You've Got It)	AC/DC
Love Hungry Man	AC/DC
Night Prowler	AC/DC
Riff Raff (Live)	AC/DC
Hell Ain't a Bad Place to Be (Live)	AC/DC
Bad Boy Boogie (Live)	AC/DC
The Jack (Live)	AC/DC
Problem Child (Live)	AC/DC
Whole Lotta Rosie (Live)	AC/DC
Rock 'N' Roll Damnation (Live)	AC/DC
High Voltage (Live)	AC/DC
Let There Be Rock (Live)	AC/DC
Rocker (Live)	AC/DC
Go Down	AC/DC
Dog Eat Dog	AC/DC
Let There Be Rock	AC/DC
Bad Boy Boogie	AC/DC
Crabsody in Blue	AC/DC
Overdose	AC/DC
Hell Ain't a Bad Place to Be	AC/DC
Whole Lotta Rosie	AC/DC
Rock 'N' Roll Damnation	AC/DC
Down Payment Blues	AC/DC
Gimme A Bullet	AC/DC
Riff Raff	AC/DC
Sin City	AC/DC
What's Next To The Moon	AC/DC
Gone Shootin'	AC/DC
Up To My Neck In You	AC/DC
Kicked In The Teeth	AC/DC
Cold Hearted Man	AC/DC
Thunderstruck	AC/DC
Fire Your Guns	AC/DC
Moneytalks	AC/DC
The Razors Edge	AC/DC
Mistress for Christmas	AC/DC
Rock Your Heart Out	AC/DC
Are You Ready	AC/DC
Got You by the Balls	AC/DC
Shot of Love	AC/DC
Let's Make It	AC/DC
Goodbye and Good Riddance to Bad Luck	AC/DC
If You Dare	AC/DC
Stiff Upper Lip	AC/DC
Meltdown	AC/DC
House of Jazz	AC/DC
Hold Me Back	AC/DC
Safe in New York City	AC/DC
Can't Stand Still	AC/DC
Can't Stop Rock 'N' Roll	AC/DC
Satellite Blues	AC/DC
Damned	AC/DC
Come and Get It	AC/DC
All Screwed Up	AC/DC
Give It Up	AC/DC
Cyberspace	AC/DC
Back in Black [Live]	AC/DC
Hard As a Rock [Live]	AC/DC
Ballbreaker [Live]	AC/DC
Whole Lotta Rosie [Live]	AC/DC
Let There Be Rock [Live]	AC/DC
It's a Long Way to the Top (If You Wanna Rock 'n' Roll)	AC/DC
Rock 'N' Roll Singer	AC/DC
The Jack	AC/DC
Live Wire	AC/DC
T.N.T.	AC/DC
Rocker	AC/DC
Can I Sit Next to You Girl	AC/DC
High Voltage	AC/DC
School Days	AC/DC
Dirty Eyes	AC/DC
Touch Too Much	AC/DC
If You Want Blood You Got It	AC/DC
Back Seat Confidential	AC/DC
Get It Hot	AC/DC
Sin City	AC/DC
She's Got Balls	AC/DC
Who Made Who	AC/DC
D.T.	AC/DC
Sink the Pink	AC/DC
Ride On	AC/DC
Shake Your Foundations	AC/DC
Chase the Ace	AC/DC
Rock 'N Roll Train	ACDC
Born To Kill	Airbourne
No Way But The Hard Way	Airbourne
Blonde, Bad And Beautiful	Airbourne
Raise The Flag	Airbourne
Bottom Of The Well	Airbourne
White Line Fever	Airbourne
It Ain't Over Till It's Over	Airbourne
Steel Town	Airbourne
Chewin' The Fat	Airbourne
Get Busy Livin'	Airbourne
Armed And Dangerous	Airbourne
Overdrive	Airbourne
Back On The Bottle	Airbourne
Loaded Gun (Bonus Track)	Airbourne
My Dynamite Will Blow You Sky High (And Get Ya Moanin' After Midnight) (Bonus Track)	Airbourne
Rattle Your Bones (Bonus Track)	Airbourne
Kickin' It OId Skool (Bonus Track)	Airbourne
Devil's Child (Bonus Track)	Airbourne
Come On Down	Airbourne
Dirty Angel	Airbourne
Stand and Deliver	Airbourne
When The Girl Gets Hot (The Love Don't Stop)	Airbourne
Ready To Rock	Airbourne
Runnin Hot	Airbourne
Hotter Then Hell	Airbourne
Women On Top	Airbourne
Stand Up for Rock 'n' Roll	Airbourne
Runnin' Wild	Airbourne
Too Much, Too Young, Too Fast	Airbourne
Diamond in the Rough	Airbourne
Fat City	Airbourne
Blackjack	Airbourne
What's Eatin' You	Airbourne
Girls in Black	Airbourne
Cheap Wine & Cheaper Women	Airbourne
Heartbreaker	Airbourne
Let's Ride	Airbourne
Foreword	Alex Jay
Beast and the Harlot	Avenged Sevenfold
Burn It Down	Avenged Sevenfold
Blinded in Chains	Avenged Sevenfold
Bat Country	Avenged Sevenfold
Trashed and Scattered	Avenged Sevenfold
Seize the Day	Avenged Sevenfold
Sidewinder	Avenged Sevenfold
The Wicked End	Avenged Sevenfold
Strength of the World	Avenged Sevenfold
Betrayed	Avenged Sevenfold
M.I.A.	Avenged Sevenfold
Carousel	Blink-182
M+M's	Blink-182
Dammit	Blink-182
Josie	Blink-182
What's My Age Again?	Blink-182
All The Small Things	Blink-182
Adam's Song	Blink-182
Man Overboard	Blink-182
The Rock Show	Blink-182
First Date	Blink-182
Stay Together For The Kids	Blink-182
Feeling This	Blink-182
I Miss You	Blink-182
Down	Blink-182
Always	Blink-182
Not Now	Blink-182
Another Girl Another Planet	Blink-182
I Won't Be Home For Christmas - Bonus Track	Blink-182
Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo	Bloodhound Gang
The Bad Touch	Bloodhound Gang
(Don't Fear) The Reaper	Blue Öyster Cult
All Along The Watchtower	Bob Dylan
More Than A Feeling	Boston
Mother	Danzig
Murmaider	Dethklok
Into the Water	Dethklok
Awaken	Dethklok
Bloodrocuted	Dethklok
Go Forth and Die	Dethklok
Fansong	Dethklok
Better Metal Snake	Dethklok
The Lost Vikings	Dethklok
Thunderhorse	Dethklok
Briefcase Full of Guts	Dethklok
Birthday Dethday	Dethklok
Hatredcopter	Dethklok
Castratikon	Dethklok
Face Fisted	Dethklok
Dethharmonic	Dethklok
Dethklok Intro	Dethklok
Duncan Hills Coffee Jingle	Dethklok
Blood Ocean	Dethklok
Murdertrain a Comin'	Dethklok
Pickles Intro	Dethklok
Kill You	Dethklok
Hatredy	Dethklok
Dethklok Gets in Tune	Dethklok
Comfort You	Eskimo Joe
New York	Eskimo Joe
Black Fingernails, Red Wine	Eskimo Joe
Black Fingernails, Red Wine	Eskimo Joe
Breaking Up	Eskimo Joe
Setting Sun	Eskimo Joe
London Bombs	Eskimo Joe
Sarah	Eskimo Joe
This Is Pressure	Eskimo Joe
Beating Like A Drum	Eskimo Joe
Reprise	Eskimo Joe
Suicide Girl	Eskimo Joe
How Does It Feel	Eskimo Joe
Play with Me	Extreme
Albi, the Racist Dragon	Flight Of The Conchords
Beautiful Girl	Flight Of The Conchords
Bowie	Flight Of The Conchords
Bret, You Got It Goin' On	Flight Of The Conchords
Coco's Song	Flight Of The Conchords
Foux da fa fa	Flight Of The Conchords
Frodo	Flight Of The Conchords
Hip-hopopotamus vs Rhymenocerous	Flight Of The Conchords
I'm Not Crying	Flight Of The Conchords
I Like to Rock the Party	Flight Of The Conchords
If You're Into It	Flight Of The Conchords
Inner City Pressure	Flight Of The Conchords
It's Business Time	Flight Of The Conchords
A Kiss is not a Contract	Flight Of The Conchords
Ladies Of The World	Flight Of The Conchords
Leggy Blonde	Flight Of The Conchords
Main Theme	Flight Of The Conchords
Mermaids	Flight Of The Conchords
Mutha Uckers	Flight Of The Conchords
Prince of Parties	Flight Of The Conchords
Robots	Flight Of The Conchords
Robots (Radio Version)	Flight Of The Conchords
Sellotape	Flight Of The Conchords
She's So Hot...Boom	Flight Of The Conchords
Song For Sally	Flight Of The Conchords
Think About It	Flight Of The Conchords
Doll	Foo Fighters
Monkey Wrench	Foo Fighters
Hey, Johnny Park!	Foo Fighters
My Poor Brain	Foo Fighters
Wind Up	Foo Fighters
Up in Arms	Foo Fighters
My Hero	Foo Fighters
See You	Foo Fighters
Enough Space	Foo Fighters
February Stars	Foo Fighters
Everlong	Foo Fighters
Walking After You	Foo Fighters
New Way Home	Foo Fighters
The Pretender	Foo Fighters
Let It Die	Foo Fighters
Erase/Replace	Foo Fighters
Long Road to Ruin	Foo Fighters
Come Alive	Foo Fighters
Stranger Things Have Happened	Foo Fighters
Cheer Up, Boys (Your Make Up Is Running)	Foo Fighters
Summer's End	Foo Fighters
Ballad of the Beaconsfield Miners	Foo Fighters
Statues	Foo Fighters
But, Honestly	Foo Fighters
This Is a Call	Foo Fighters
I'll Stick Around	Foo Fighters
Big Me	Foo Fighters
Alone + Easy Target	Foo Fighters
Good Grief	Foo Fighters
Floaty	Foo Fighters
Weenie Beenie	Foo Fighters
Oh, George	Foo Fighters
For All the Cows	Foo Fighters
X-Static	Foo Fighters
Wattershed	Foo Fighters
Exhausted	Foo Fighters
All My Life	Foo Fighters
Best of You	Foo Fighters
Everlong	Foo Fighters
The Pretender	Foo Fighters
My Hero	Foo Fighters
Learn to Fly	Foo Fighters
Times Like These	Foo Fighters
Monkey Wrench	Foo Fighters
Big Me	Foo Fighters
Breakout	Foo Fighters
Long Road to Ruin	Foo Fighters
This Is a Call	Foo Fighters
Skin and Bones	Foo Fighters
Wheels [#]	Foo Fighters
Word Forward [#]	Foo Fighters
Everlong [Acoustic][#]	Foo Fighters
In Your Honor	Foo Fighters
No Way Back	Foo Fighters
Best Of You	Foo Fighters
D.O.A.	Foo Fighters
Hell	Foo Fighters
The Last Song	Foo Fighters
Free Me	Foo Fighters
Resolve	Foo Fighters
The Deepest Blues Are Black	Foo Fighters
End Over End	Foo Fighters
Still	Foo Fighters
What If I Do?	Foo Fighters
Miracle	Foo Fighters
Another Round	Foo Fighters
Friend Of A Friend	Foo Fighters
Over And Out	Foo Fighters
On The Mend	Foo Fighters
Virginia Moon	Foo Fighters
Cold Day In The Sun	Foo Fighters
Razor	Foo Fighters
All My Life	Foo Fighters
Low	Foo Fighters
Have It All	Foo Fighters
Times Like These	Foo Fighters
Disenchanted Lullaby	Foo Fighters
Tired of You	Foo Fighters
Halo	Foo Fighters
Lonely as You	Foo Fighters
Overdrive	Foo Fighters
Burn Away	Foo Fighters
Come Back	Foo Fighters
Stacked Actors	Foo Fighters
Breakout	Foo Fighters
Learn to Fly	Foo Fighters
Gimme Stitches	Foo Fighters
Generator	Foo Fighters
Aurora	Foo Fighters
Live-In Skin	Foo Fighters
Next Year	Foo Fighters
Headwires	Foo Fighters
Ain't It the Life	Foo Fighters
M.I.A.	Foo Fighters
American Idiot	Green Day
Jesus Of Suburbia	Green Day
Holiday	Green Day
Boulevard Of Broken Dreams	Green Day
Are We The Waiting	Green Day
St. Jimmy	Green Day
Give Me Novacaine	Green Day
She's A Rebel	Green Day
Extraordinary Girl	Green Day
Letterbomb	Green Day
Wake Me Up When September Ends	Green Day
Homecoming	Green Day
Whatsername	Green Day
Maria	Green Day
Poprocks & Coke	Green Day
Longview	Green Day
Welcome to Paradise	Green Day
Basket Case	Green Day
When I Come Around	Green Day
She	Green Day
J.A.R. (Jason Andrew Relva) [From Angus]	Green Day
Geek Stink Breath	Green Day
Brain Stew	Green Day
Jaded	Green Day
Walking Contradiction	Green Day
Stuck With Me	Green Day
Hitchin' a Ride	Green Day
Good Riddance (Time of Your Life)	Green Day
Redundant	Green Day
Nice Guys Finish Last	Green Day
Minority	Green Day
Waiting	Green Day
Macy's Day Parade	Green Day
Nice Guys Finish Last	Green Day
Hitchin' a Ride	Green Day
The Grouch	Green Day
Redundant	Green Day
Scattered	Green Day
All the Time	Green Day
Worry Rock	Green Day
Platypus (I Hate You)	Green Day
Uptight	Green Day
Last Ride In	Green Day
Haushinka	Green Day
Jinx	Green Day
Walking Alone	Green Day
Reject	Green Day
Take Back	Green Day
King for a Day	Green Day
Good Riddance (Time of Your Life)	Green Day
Prosthetic Head	Green Day
Song Of The Century	Green Day
21st Century Breakdown	Green Day
Know Your Enemy	Green Day
¡Viva La Gloria!	Green Day
Before The Lobotomy	Green Day
Christian's Inferno	Green Day
Last Night On Earth	Green Day
East Jesus Nowhere	Green Day
Peacemaker	Green Day
Last Of The American Girls	Green Day
Murder City	Green Day
?Viva La Gloria? (Little Girl)	Green Day
Restless Heart Syndrome	Green Day
Horseshoes And Handgrenades	Green Day
The Static Age	Green Day
21 Guns	Green Day
American Eulogy	Green Day
See The Light	Green Day
It's So Easy	Guns N' Roses
Nightrain	Guns N' Roses
Out Ta Get Me	Guns N' Roses
Mr. Brownstone	Guns N' Roses
My Michelle	Guns N' Roses
Think About You	Guns N' Roses
You're Crazy	Guns N' Roses
Anything Goes	Guns N' Roses
Rocket Queen	Guns N' Roses
Welcome to the Jungle	Guns N' Roses
Sweet Child O' Mine	Guns N' Roses
Paradise City	Guns N' Roses
Knockin' on Heaven's Door	Guns N' Roses
Civil War	Guns N' Roses
You Could Be Mine	Guns N' Roses
Yesterdays	Guns N' Roses
Ain't It Fun	Guns N' Roses
Since I Don't Have You	Guns N' Roses
Sympathy for the Devil	Guns N' Roses
Patience	Guns N' Roses
Don't Cry [Original Version]	Guns N' Roses
November Rain	Guns N' Roses
Live and Let Die	Guns N' Roses
Reckless Life	Guns N' Roses
Nice Boys	Guns N' Roses
Move to the City	Guns N' Roses
Mama Kin	Guns N' Roses
Patience	Guns N' Roses
Used to Love Her	Guns N' Roses
You're Crazy	Guns N' Roses
One in a Million	Guns N' Roses
Right Next Door to Hell	Guns N' Roses
Dust N' Bones	Guns N' Roses
Live and Let Die	Guns N' Roses
Don't Cry [Original Version]	Guns N' Roses
Perfect Crime	Guns N' Roses
You Ain't the First	Guns N' Roses
Bad Obsession	Guns N' Roses
Back off Bitch	Guns N' Roses
Double Talkin' Jive	Guns N' Roses
November Rain	Guns N' Roses
The Garden	Guns N' Roses
Garden of Eden	Guns N' Roses
Don't Damn Me	Guns N' Roses
Bad Apples	Guns N' Roses
Dead Horse	Guns N' Roses
Coma	Guns N' Roses
After Glow	INXS
Stay Young	INXS
The One Thing	INXS
Don't Change	INXS
Original Sin	INXS
I Send a Message	INXS
Burn for You	INXS
Dancing on the Jetty	INXS
This Time	INXS
What You Need	INXS
Kiss the Dirt (Falling Down the Mountain)	INXS
Listen Like Thieves	INXS
Shine Like It Does	INXS
Need You Tonight	INXS
Devil Inside	INXS
New Sensation	INXS
Mystify	INXS
Kick	INXS
Never Tear Us Apart	INXS
The Wicker Man	Iron Maiden
Ghost of the Navigator	Iron Maiden
Brave New World	Iron Maiden
Blood Brothers	Iron Maiden
The Mercenary	Iron Maiden
Dream of Mirrors	Iron Maiden
The Fallen Angel	Iron Maiden
The Nomad	Iron Maiden
Out of The Silent Planet	Iron Maiden
The Thin Line Between Love and	Iron Maiden
Wildest Dreams	Iron Maiden
Rainmaker	Iron Maiden
No More Lies	Iron Maiden
Montsegur	Iron Maiden
Dance Of Death	Iron Maiden
Gates Of Tomorrow	Iron Maiden
New Frontier	Iron Maiden
Paschendale	Iron Maiden
Face In The Sand	Iron Maiden
Age Of Innocence	Iron Maiden
Journeyman	Iron Maiden
Paschendale	Iron Maiden
Rainmaker	Iron Maiden
The Wicker Man	Iron Maiden
Brave New World	Iron Maiden
Futureal	Iron Maiden
The Clansman	Iron Maiden
Sign of the Cross	Iron Maiden
Man on the Edge	Iron Maiden
Be Quick or Be Dead	Iron Maiden
Fear of the Dark [Live]	Iron Maiden
Holy Smoke	Iron Maiden
Bring Your Daughter...to the Slaughter	Iron Maiden
The Clairvoyant	Iron Maiden
The Evil That Men Do	Iron Maiden
Wasted Years	Iron Maiden
Heaven Can Wait	Iron Maiden
2 Minutes to Midnight	Iron Maiden
Aces High	Iron Maiden
Flight of Icarus	Iron Maiden
The Trooper	Iron Maiden
The Number of the Beast	Iron Maiden
Run to the Hills	Iron Maiden
Wrathchild	Iron Maiden
Killers	Iron Maiden
Phantom of the Opera	Iron Maiden
Running Free [Live]	Iron Maiden
Iron Maiden [Live]	Iron Maiden
Be Quick or be Dead	Iron Maiden
From Here to Eternity	Iron Maiden
Afraid to Shoot Strangers	Iron Maiden
Fear is the Key	Iron Maiden
Childhood's End	Iron Maiden
Wasting Love	Iron Maiden
The Fugitive	Iron Maiden
Chains of Misery	Iron Maiden
The Apparition	Iron Maiden
Judas be my Guide	Iron Maiden
Weekend Warrior	Iron Maiden
Fear of the Dark	Iron Maiden
Charlote The Harolt	Iron Maiden
Iron Maiden	Iron Maiden
Phantom Of The Opera	Iron Maiden
Prowler	Iron Maiden
Remember Tomorrow	Iron Maiden
Running Free	Iron Maiden
Stranger World	Iron Maiden
Transylvania	Iron Maiden
Another Life	Iron Maiden
Drifter	Iron Maiden
Genghis Khnan	Iron Maiden
The Ides Of March	Iron Maiden
Innocent Exile	Iron Maiden
Killers	Iron Maiden
Murders In The Rue Morgue	Iron Maiden
Prodigal Son	Iron Maiden
Purgatory	Iron Maiden
Wrathchild	Iron Maiden
Intro: Churchill's Speech [Live After Death]	Iron Maiden
Aces High [Live After Death]	Iron Maiden
2 Minutes To Midnight [Live After Death]	Iron Maiden
The Trooper [Live After Death]	Iron Maiden
Revelations [Live After Death]	Iron Maiden
Fligh Of Icarus [Live After Death]	Iron Maiden
Rime Of The Ancient Mariner [Live After Death]	Iron Maiden
Powerslave [Live After Death]	Iron Maiden
The Number Of The Beast [Live After Death]	Iron Maiden
Hallowed Be Thy Name [Live After Death]	Iron Maiden
Iron Maiden [Live After Death]	Iron Maiden
Run To The Hills [Live After Death]	Iron Maiden
Running Free [Live After Death]	Iron Maiden
Wrathchild [Live After Death]	Iron Maiden
22 Acacia Avenue [Live After Death]	Iron Maiden
Children Of The Damned [Live After Death]	Iron Maiden
Die With Your Boots On [Live After Death]	Iron Maiden
Phantom Of The Opera [Live After Death]	Iron Maiden
Be Quick Or Be Dead	Iron Maiden
The Number Of The Beast	Iron Maiden
Wrathchild	Iron Maiden
From Here To Eternity	Iron Maiden
Can I Play With Madness	Iron Maiden
Wasting Love	Iron Maiden
Tailgunner	Iron Maiden
The Evil That Men Do	Iron Maiden
Afraid To Shoot Strangers	Iron Maiden
Fear Of The Dark	Iron Maiden
Bring Your Daughter... To The Slaughter...	Iron Maiden
The Clairvoyant	Iron Maiden
Heaven Can Wait	Iron Maiden
Run To The Hills	Iron Maiden
Tailgunner	Iron Maiden
Holy Smoke	Iron Maiden
No Prayer For The Dying	Iron Maiden
Public Enema Number One	Iron Maiden
Fates Warning	Iron Maiden
The Assassin	Iron Maiden
Run Silent Run Deep	Iron Maiden
Hooks In You	Iron Maiden
Bring Your Daughter... ...To The Slaughter	Iron Maiden
Mother Russia	Iron Maiden
Invaders	Iron Maiden
Children Of The Damned	Iron Maiden
The Prisoner	Iron Maiden
22 Acacia Avenue	Iron Maiden
The Number Of The Beast	Iron Maiden
Run To The Hills	Iron Maiden
Gangland	Iron Maiden
Hallowed Be Thy Name	Iron Maiden
Where Eagles Dare	Iron Maiden
Revelations	Iron Maiden
Flight Of The Icarus	Iron Maiden
Die With Your Boots On	Iron Maiden
The Trooper	Iron Maiden
Still Life	Iron Maiden
Quest For Fire	Iron Maiden
Sun And Steel	Iron Maiden
To Tame A Land	Iron Maiden
Aces High	Iron Maiden
2 Minutes To Midnight	Iron Maiden
Losfer Words (Big 'Orra)	Iron Maiden
Flash Of The Blade	Iron Maiden
The Duellists	Iron Maiden
Back In The Village	Iron Maiden
Powerslave	Iron Maiden
Rime Of The Ancient Mariner	Iron Maiden
The Number Of The Beast [Real Dead One]	Iron Maiden
The Trooper [Real Dead One]	Iron Maiden
Prowler [Real Dead One]	Iron Maiden
Transylvania [Real Dead One]	Iron Maiden
Remember Tomorrow [Real Dead One]	Iron Maiden
Where Eagles Dare [Real Dead One]	Iron Maiden
Sanctuary [Real Dead One]	Iron Maiden
Running Free [Real Dead One]	Iron Maiden
Run To The Hills [Real Dead One]	Iron Maiden
2 Minutes To Midnight [Real Dead One]	Iron Maiden
Iron Maiden [Real Dead One]	Iron Maiden
Hallowed Be Thy Name [Real Dead One]	Iron Maiden
Be Quick Or Be Dead [Real Live One]	Iron Maiden
From Here To Eternity [Real Live One]	Iron Maiden
Can I Play With Madness [Real Live One]	Iron Maiden
Wasting Love [Real Live One]	Iron Maiden
Tailgunner [Real Live One]	Iron Maiden
The Evil That Men Do [Real Live One]	Iron Maiden
Afraid To Shoot Strangers [Real Live One]	Iron Maiden
Bring Your Daughter... To The Slaughter [Real Live One]	Iron Maiden
Heaven Can Wait [Real Live One]	Iron Maiden
The Clairvoyant [Real Live One]	Iron Maiden
Fear Of The Dark [Real Live One]	Iron Maiden
Moonchild	Iron Maiden
Infinite Dreams	Iron Maiden
Can I Play With Madness	Iron Maiden
The Evil That Men Do	Iron Maiden
Seventh Son Of A Seventh Son	Iron Maiden
The Prophecy	Iron Maiden
The Clairvoyant	Iron Maiden
Only The Good Die Young	Iron Maiden
Caught Somewhere In Time	Iron Maiden
Wasted Years	Iron Maiden
Sea Of Madness	Iron Maiden
Heaven Can Wait	Iron Maiden
The Loneliness Of The Long Distance Runner	Iron Maiden
Stranger In A Strange Land	Iron Maiden
Deja-Vu	Iron Maiden
Alexander The Great	Iron Maiden
Futureal	Iron Maiden
The Angel And The Gambler	Iron Maiden
Lightning Strikes Twice	Iron Maiden
The Clansman	Iron Maiden
When Two Worlds Collide	Iron Maiden
The Educated Fool	Iron Maiden
Don't Look To The Eyes Of A Stranger	Iron Maiden
Como Estais Amigos	Iron Maiden
Sing Of The Cross	Iron Maiden
Lord Of The Flies	Iron Maiden
Man On The Edge	Iron Maiden
Fortunes Of War	Iron Maiden
Look For The Truth	Iron Maiden
The Aftermath	Iron Maiden
Judgement Of Heaven	Iron Maiden
Blood On The World's Hands	Iron Maiden
The Edge Of Darkness	Iron Maiden
2 A.M.	Iron Maiden
The Unbeliever	Iron Maiden
Carry On Wayward Son	Kansas
Detroit Rock City	Kiss
King Of The Night Time World	Kiss
Ladies' Room	Kiss
Makin' Love	Kiss
Love Gun	Kiss
Calling Dr. Love	Kiss
Christine Sixteen	Kiss
Shock Me	Kiss
Hard Luck Woman	Kiss
Tomorrow And Tonight	Kiss
I Stole Your Love	Kiss
Beth	Kiss
God Of Thunder	Kiss
I Want You	Kiss
Shout It Out Loud	Kiss
All American Man	Kiss
Rockin' In The USA	Kiss
Larger Than Life	Kiss
Rocket Ride	Kiss
Any Way You Want It	Kiss
Creatures Of The Night	Kiss
Deuce	Kiss
I Just Wanna	Kiss
Unholy	Kiss
Heaven's On Fire	Kiss
Watchin' You	Kiss
Domino	Kiss
I Was Made For Lovin' You	Kiss
I Still Love You	Kiss
Rock And Roll All Nite	Kiss
Lick It Up	Kiss
Forever	Kiss
Take It Off	Kiss
I Love It Loud	Kiss
Detroit Rock City	Kiss
God Gave Rock 'N' Roll To You II	Kiss
Star Sprangled Banner	Kiss
Deuce	Kiss
Strutter	Kiss
Got To Choose	Kiss
Hotter Than Hell	Kiss
Firehouse	Kiss
Nothin' To Lose	Kiss
C'mon And Love Me	Kiss
Parasite	Kiss
She	Kiss
Watchin' You	Kiss
100,000 Years	Kiss
Black Diamond	Kiss
Rock Bottom	Kiss
Cold Gin	Kiss
Rock and Roll All Nite	Kiss
Let Me Go, Rock 'n Roll	Kiss
I've Had Enough (Into The Fire)	Kiss
Heaven's On Fire	Kiss
Burn Bitch Burn	Kiss
Get All You Can Take	Kiss
Lonely Is The Hunter	Kiss
Under The Gun	Kiss
Thrills In The Night	Kiss
While The City Sleeps	Kiss
Murder In High Heels	Kiss
King Of The Mountain	Kiss
Any Way You Slice It	Kiss
Who Wants To Be Lonely	Kiss
Trial By Fire	Kiss
I'm Alive	Kiss
Love's A Deadly Weapon	Kiss
Tears Are Falling	Kiss
Secretly Cruel	Kiss
Radar For Love	Kiss
Uh! All Night	Kiss
Hate	Kiss
Rain	Kiss
Master & Slave	Kiss
Childhood's End	Kiss
I Will Be There	Kiss
Jungle	Kiss
In My Head	Kiss
It Never Goes Away	Kiss
Seduction Of The Innocent	Kiss
I Confess	Kiss
In The Mirror	Kiss
I Walk Alone	Kiss
Crazy Crazy Nights	Kiss
I'll Fight Hell To Hold You	Kiss
Bang Bang You	Kiss
No, No, No	Kiss
Hell Or High Water	Kiss
My Way	Kiss
When Your Walls Come Down	Kiss
Reason To Live	Kiss
Good Girl Gone Bad	Kiss
Turn On The Night	Kiss
Thief In The Night	Kiss
Creatures Of The Night	Kiss
Saint And Sinner	Kiss
Keep Me Comin'	Kiss
Rock And Roll Hell	Kiss
Danger	Kiss
I Love It Loud	Kiss
I Still Love You	Kiss
Killer	Kiss
War Machine	Kiss
Room Service	Kiss
Two Timer	Kiss
Ladies In Waiting	Kiss
Getaway	Kiss
Rock Bottom	Kiss
C'mon And Love Me	Kiss
Anything For My Baby	Kiss
She	Kiss
Love Her All I Can	Kiss
Rock And Roll All Nite	Kiss
I Was Made For Lovin' You	Kiss
2,000 Man	Kiss
Sure Know Something	Kiss
Dirty Livin'	Kiss
Charisma	Kiss
Magic Touch	Kiss
Hard Times	Kiss
X-ray Eyes	Kiss
Save Your Love	Kiss
Rise To It	Kiss
Betrayed	Kiss
Hide Your Heart	Kiss
Prisoner Of Love	Kiss
Read My Body	Kiss
Love's A Slap In The Face	Kiss
Forever	Kiss
Silver Spoon	Kiss
Cadillac Dreams	Kiss
King Of Hearts	Kiss
The Street Giveth And The Streat Taketh Away	Kiss
You Love Me To Hate You	Kiss
Somewhere Between Heaven & Hell	Kiss
Little Caesar	Kiss
Boomerang	Kiss
Got To Choose	Kiss
Parasite	Kiss
Goin' Blind	Kiss
Hotter Than Hell	Kiss
Let Me Go, Rock 'N Roll	Kiss
All The Way	Kiss
Watchin' Yoy	Kiss
Mainline	Kiss
Comin' Home	Kiss
Strange Ways	Kiss
I'm A Legend Tonight	Kiss
Down On Your Knees	Kiss
Cold Gin	Kiss
Love Gun	Kiss
Shout It Out Loud	Kiss
Sure Know Something	Kiss
Nowhere To Run	Kiss
Partners In Crime	Kiss
Detroit Rock City	Kiss
God Of Thunder	Kiss
I Was Made For Loving You	Kiss
Rock & Roll All Night (Live)	Kiss
Strutter	Kiss
Nothin' To Lose	Kiss
Firehouse	Kiss
Cold Gin	Kiss
Let Me Know	Kiss
Kissin' Time	Kiss
Deuce	Kiss
Love Theme From Kiss	Kiss
100,000 Years	Kiss
Black Diamond	Kiss
Exciter	Kiss
Not for the innocent	Kiss
Lick it up	Kiss
Young and wasted	Kiss
Gimme more	Kiss
All hell's breakin' loose	Kiss
A million to one	Kiss
Fits like a glove	Kiss
Dance all over your face	Kiss
And on the 8th day	Kiss
I Stole Your Love	Kiss
Christine Sixteen	Kiss
Got Love For Sale	Kiss
Shock Me	Kiss
Tomorrow And Tonight	Kiss
Love Gun	Kiss
Hooligan	Kiss
Almost Human	Kiss
Plaster Caster	Kiss
Then She Kissed Me	Kiss
Comin' Home	Kiss
Plaster Caster	Kiss
Goin' Blind	Kiss
Do You Love Me	Kiss
Domino	Kiss
Sure Know Something	Kiss
A World Without Heroes	Kiss
Rock Bottom	Kiss
See You Tonight	Kiss
I Still Love You	Kiss
Every Time I Look At You	Kiss
2,000 Man	Kiss
Beth	Kiss
Nothin' To Lose	Kiss
Rock And Roll All Nite	Kiss
Fanfare	Kiss
Just A Boy	Kiss
Odyssey	Kiss
Only You	Kiss
Under The Rose	Kiss
Dark Light	Kiss
A World Without Heroes	Kiss
The Oath	Kiss
Mr.Blackwell	Kiss
Escape From The Island	Kiss
I	Kiss
Psycho Circus	Kiss
Within	Kiss
I Pledge Allegiance To The State Of Rock & Roll	Kiss
Into The Void	Kiss
We Are One	Kiss
You Wanted The Best	Kiss
Raise Your Glasses	Kiss
I Finally Found My Way	Kiss
Dreamin' 	Kiss
Journey Of 1,000 Years	Kiss
In Your Face (Bonus Track)	Kiss
Unholy	Kiss
Take It Off	Kiss
Tough Love	Kiss
Spit	Kiss
God Gave Rock & Roll To You II	Kiss
Domino	Kiss
Heart Of Chrome	Kiss
Thou Shalt Not	Kiss
Every Time I Look At You	Kiss
Paralyzed	Kiss
I Just Wanna	Kiss
Carr Jam 1981	Kiss
I Want You	Kiss
Take Me	Kiss
Calling Dr. Love	Kiss
Ladies Room	Kiss
Baby Driver	Kiss
Love 'Em And Leave 'Em	Kiss
Mr. Speed	Kiss
See You In Your Dreams	Kiss
Hard Luck Woman	Kiss
Makin' Love	Kiss
Is That You?	Kiss
Shandi	Kiss
Talk To Me	Kiss
Naked City	Kiss
What Makes The World Go 'round	Kiss
Tomorrow	Kiss
Two Sides Of The Coin	Kiss
She's So European	Kiss
Easy As It Seems	Kiss
Torpedo Girl	Kiss
You're All That I Want	Kiss
Skin O' My Teeth	Megadeth
Symphony of Destruction	Megadeth
Architecture of Aggression	Megadeth
Foreclosure of a Dream	Megadeth
Sweating Bullets	Megadeth
This Was My Life	Megadeth
Countdown to Extinction	Megadeth
High Speed Dirt	Megadeth
Psychotron	Megadeth
Captive Honour	Megadeth
Ashes in Your Mouth	Megadeth
Trust	Megadeth
Almost Honest	Megadeth
Use the Man	Megadeth
Mastermind	Megadeth
The Disintegrators	Megadeth
I'll Get Even	Megadeth
Sin	Megadeth
A Secret Place	Megadeth
Have Cool, Will Travel	Megadeth
She-Wolf	Megadeth
Vortex	Megadeth
FFF	Megadeth
Wake up Dead	Megadeth
The Conjuring	Megadeth
Peace Sells	Megadeth
Devil's Island	Megadeth
Good Mourning/Black Friday	Megadeth
Bad Omen	Megadeth
I Ain't Superstitious	Megadeth
My Last Words	Megadeth
Insomnia	Megadeth
Prince of Darkness	Megadeth
Enter the Arena	Megadeth
Crush 'Em	Megadeth
Breadline	Megadeth
The Doctor Is Calling	Megadeth
I'll Be There	Megadeth
Wanderlust	Megadeth
Ecstasy	Megadeth
Seven	Megadeth
Time: The Beginning	Megadeth
Time: The End	Megadeth
Holy Wars...The Punishment Due	Megadeth
Hangar 18	Megadeth
Take No Prisoners	Megadeth
Five Magics	Megadeth
Poison Was the Cure	Megadeth
Lucretia	Megadeth
Tornado of Souls	Megadeth
Dawn Patrol	Megadeth
Rust in Peace...Polaris	Megadeth
Into the Lungs of Hell [Instrumental]	Megadeth
Set the World Afire	Megadeth
Anarchy in the U.K.	Megadeth
Mary Jane	Megadeth
502	Megadeth
In My Darkest Hour	Megadeth
Liar	Megadeth
Hook in Mouth	Megadeth
Disconnect	Megadeth
The World Needs a Hero	Megadeth
Moto Psycho	Megadeth
1000 Times Goodbye	Megadeth
Burning Bridges	Megadeth
Promises	Megadeth
Recipe for Hate...Warhorse	Megadeth
Losing My Senses	Megadeth
Dread and the Fugitive Mind	Megadeth
Silent Scorn	Megadeth
Return to Hangar	Megadeth
When	Megadeth
Reckoning Day	Megadeth
Train of Consequences	Megadeth
Addicted to Chaos	Megadeth
A Tout le Monde	Megadeth
Elysian Fields	Megadeth
The Killing Road	Megadeth
Blood of Heroes	Megadeth
Family Tree	Megadeth
Youthanasia	Megadeth
I Thought I Knew It All	Megadeth
Black Curtains	Megadeth
Victory	Megadeth
Down Under	Men At Work
Blackened	Metallica
...And Justice for All	Metallica
Eye of the Beholder	Metallica
One	Metallica
The Shortest Straw	Metallica
Harvester of Sorrow	Metallica
The Frayed Ends of Sanity	Metallica
To Live Is to Die	Metallica
Dyers Eve	Metallica
That Was Just Your Life	Metallica
The End of the Line	Metallica
Broken, Beat & Scarred	Metallica
The Day That Never Comes	Metallica
All Nightmare Long	Metallica
Cyanide	Metallica
The Unforgiven III	Metallica
The Judas Kiss	Metallica
Suicide & Redemption	Metallica
My Apocalypse	Metallica
Free Speech for the Dumb	Metallica
It's Electric	Metallica
Sabbra Cadabra	Metallica
Turn the Page	Metallica
Die, Die My Darling	Metallica
Lover Man	Metallica
Mercyful Fate	Metallica
Astronomy	Metallica
Whiskey in the Jar	Metallica
Tuesday's Gone	Metallica
The More I See	Metallica
Helpless	Metallica
The Small Hours	Metallica
The Wait	Metallica
Crash Course in Brain Surgery	Metallica
Last Caress/Green Hell	Metallica
Am I Evil?	Metallica
Blitzkrieg	Metallica
Breadfan	Metallica
The Prince	Metallica
Stone Cold Crazy	Metallica
So What	Metallica
Killing Time	Metallica
Overkill	Metallica
Damage Case	Metallica
Stone Dead Forever	Metallica
Too Late Too Late	Metallica
I Disappear	Metallica
Hit the Lights	Metallica
The Four Horsemen	Metallica
Motorbreath	Metallica
Jump in the Fire	Metallica
(Anesthesia) Pulling Teeth	Metallica
Whiplash	Metallica
Phantom Lord	Metallica
No Remorse	Metallica
Seek & Destroy	Metallica
Metal Militia	Metallica
Enter Sandman [Live Shit: Binge & Purge]	Metallica
Creeping Death [Live Shit: Binge & Purge]	Metallica
Harvester of Sorrow [Live Shit: Binge & Purge]	Metallica
Welcome Home (Sanitarium) [Live Shit: Binge & Purge]	Metallica
Sad But True [Live Shit: Binge & Purge]	Metallica
Of Wolf and Man [Live Shit: Binge & Purge]	Metallica
The Unforgiven [Live Shit: Binge & Purge]	Metallica
Justice Medley: Eye of the Beholder/Blackened/The Frayed Ends of ... [Live Shit: Binge & Purge]	Metallica
Solos (Bass/Guitar) [Live Shit: Binge & Purge]	Metallica
Through the Never [Live Shit: Binge & Purge]	Metallica
For Whom the Bell Tolls [Live Shit: Binge & Purge]	Metallica
Fade to Black [Live Shit: Binge & Purge]	Metallica
Master of Puppets [Live Shit: Binge & Purge]	Metallica
Seek and Destroy [Live Shit: Binge & Purge]	Metallica
Whiplash [Live Shit: Binge & Purge]	Metallica
Nothing Else Matters [Live Shit: Binge & Purge]	Metallica
Wherever I May Roam [Live Shit: Binge & Purge]	Metallica
Am I Evil? [Live Shit: Binge & Purge]	Metallica
Last Caress [Live Shit: Binge & Purge]	Metallica
One [Live Shit: Binge & Purge]	Metallica
Battery [Live Shit: Binge & Purge]	Metallica
The Four Horsemen [Live Shit: Binge & Purge]	Metallica
Motorbreath [Live Shit: Binge & Purge]	Metallica
Stone Cold Crazy [Live Shit: Binge & Purge]	Metallica
Ain't My Bitch	Metallica
2 X 4	Metallica
The House Jack Built	Metallica
Until It Sleeps	Metallica
King Nothing	Metallica
Hero of the Day	Metallica
Bleeding Me	Metallica
Cure	Metallica
Poor Twisted Me	Metallica
Wasting My Hate	Metallica
Mama Said	Metallica
Thorn Within	Metallica
Ronnie	Metallica
The Outlaw Torn	Metallica
Battery	Metallica
Master of Puppets	Metallica
The Thing That Should Not Be	Metallica
Welcome Home (Sanitarium)	Metallica
Disposable Heroes	Metallica
Leper Messiah	Metallica
Orion [Instrumental]	Metallica
Damage, Inc.	Metallica
Enter Sandman	Metallica
Sad but True	Metallica
Holier Than Thou	Metallica
The Unforgiven	Metallica
Wherever I May Roam	Metallica
Don't Tread on Me	Metallica
Through the Never	Metallica
Nothing Else Matters	Metallica
Of Wolf and Man	Metallica
The God That Failed	Metallica
My Friend of Misery	Metallica
The Struggle Within	Metallica
Fuel	Metallica
The Memory Remains	Metallica
Devil's Dance	Metallica
The Unforgiven II	Metallica
Better Than You	Metallica
Slither	Metallica
Carpe Diem Baby	Metallica
Bad Seed	Metallica
Where the Wild Things Are	Metallica
Prince Charming	Metallica
Low Man's Lyric	Metallica
Attitude	Metallica
Fixxxer	Metallica
Fight Fire with Fire	Metallica
Ride the Lightning	Metallica
For Whom the Bell Tolls	Metallica
Fade to Black	Metallica
Trapped Under Ice	Metallica
Escape	Metallica
Creeping Death	Metallica
The Call of Ktulu	Metallica
The Ecstacy Of Gold (Live S&M)	Metallica
The Call Of The Ktulu (Live S&M)	Metallica
Master Of Puppets (Live S&M)	Metallica
Of Wolf And Man (Live S&M)	Metallica
The Thing That Should Not Be (Live S&M)	Metallica
Fuel (Live S&M)	Metallica
The Memory Remains (Live S&M)	Metallica
No Leaf Clover (Live S&M)	Metallica
Hero Of The Day (Live S&M)	Metallica
Devil's Dance (Live S&M)	Metallica
Bleeding Me (Live S&M)	Metallica
Nothing Else Matters (Live S&M)	Metallica
Until It Sleeps (Live S&M)	Metallica
For Whom the Bell Tolls (Live S&M)	Metallica
Human (Live S&M)	Metallica
Wherever I May Roam (Live S&M)	Metallica
Outlaw Torn (Live S&M)	Metallica
Sad But True (Live S&M)	Metallica
One (Live S&M)	Metallica
Enter Sandman (Live S&M)	Metallica
Battery (Live S&M)	Metallica
Frantic	Metallica
St. Anger	Metallica
Some Kind of Monster	Metallica
Dirty Window	Metallica
Invisible Kid	Metallica
My World	Metallica
Shoot Me Again	Metallica
Sweet Amber	Metallica
The Unnamed Feeling	Metallica
Purify	Metallica
All Within My Hands	Metallica
Heart-Shaped Box	Nirvana
Spirit In The Sky	Norman Greenbaum
Crazy Train	Ozzy Osbourne
Band on the Run	Paul McCartney & Wings
Message In A Bottle	The Police
Can't Stand Losing You	The Police
Englishman In New York	The Police
Every Breath You Take	The Police
Seven Days	The Police
Walking on The Moon	The Police
Fields Of Gold	The Police
Fragile	The Police
Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic	The Police
De Do Do Do, De Da Da Da	The Police
If You Love Somebody Set Them Free	The Police
Brand New Day	The Police
Desert Rose	The Police
If I Ever Lose My Faith In You	The Police
When We Dance	The Police
Don't Stand So Close To Me	The Police
Roxanne	The Police
So Lonely	The Police
I Am The Night, Colour Me Black	Priestess
Lay Down	Priestess
Two Kids	Priestess
Run Home	Priestess
Talk To Her	Priestess
Time Will Cut You Down	Priestess
Everything That You Are	Priestess
The Shakes	Priestess
Performance	Priestess
Living Like A Dog	Priestess
No Real Pain	Priestess
Blood	Priestess
Lady Killer	Priestess
Raccoon Eyes	Priestess
The Firebird	Priestess
Murphy's Law	Priestess
The Gem	Priestess
Communicating Via-Eyes	Priestess
Lunar	Priestess
It Baffles The Mind	Priestess
Sideways Attack	Priestess
We Ride Tonight	Priestess
Trapped In Space & Time	Priestess
We Will Rock You	Queen
We Are The Champions	Queen
Radio Ga Ga	Queen
Another One Bites The Dust	Queen
I Want It All	Queen
Crazy Little Thing Called Love	Queen
A Kind Of Magic	Queen
Under Pressure	Queen
One Vision	Queen
You're My Best Friend	Queen
Don't Stop Me Now	Queen
Killer Queen	Queen
These Are The Best Days Of Our Lives	Queen
Who Wants To Live Forever	Queen
Seven Seas Of Rhye	Queen
Heaven For Everyone	Queen
Somebody To Love	Queen
I Want To Break Free	Queen
The Show Must Go On	Queen
Bohemian Rhapsody	Queen
YYZ	Rush
Ghost (feat. Ian Astbury)	Slash
Crucify the Dead (feat. Ozzy Osbourne)	Slash
Beautiful Dangerous (feat. Fergie)	Slash
Back from Cali (feat. Myles Kennedy)	Slash
Promise (feat. Chris Cornell)	Slash
By the Sword (feat. Andrew Stockdale of Wolfmother)	Slash
Gotten (feat. Adam Levine)	Slash
Doctor Alibi (feat. Lemmy Kilmeister)	Slash
Watch This (feat. Dave Grohl/Duff McKagan)	Slash
I Hold On (feat. Kid Rock)	Slash
Nothing to Say (feat. M. Shadows of Avenged Sevenfold)	Slash
Starlight (feat. Myles Kennedy)	Slash
Saint is a Sinner Too (feat. Rocco DeLuca)	Slash
We're All Gonna Die (feat. Iggy Pop)	Slash
Cool For Cats	Squeeze
Kickapoo	Tenacious D
Classico	Tenacious D
Baby	Tenacious D
Destiny	Tenacious D
History	Tenacious D
The Government Totally Sucks	Tenacious D
Master Exploder	Tenacious D
The Divide	Tenacious D
Papagenu	Tenacious D
Dude	Tenacious D
Break In-City	Tenacious D
Car Chase City	Tenacious D
Beelzeboss (The Final Showdown)	Tenacious D
POD	Tenacious D
The Metal	Tenacious D
Kielbasa	Tenacious D
One Note Song	Tenacious D
Tribute	Tenacious D
Wonderboy	Tenacious D
Hard	Tenacious D
Gently	Tenacious D
Explosivo	Tenacious D
Dio	Tenacious D
Inward Singing	Tenacious D
Kyle Quit The Band	Tenacious D
The Road	Tenacious D
Cock Pushups	Tenacious D
Lee	Tenacious D
Friendship	Tenacious D
Karate Schnitzel	Tenacious D
Karate	Tenacious D
Rock Your Socks	Tenacious D
Drive-Thru	Tenacious D
Double Team	Tenacious D
City Hall	Tenacious D
The Seventh Seal	Van Halen
Can't Stop Lovin' You	Van Halen
Don't Tell Me (What Love Can Do)	Van Halen
Amsterdam	Van Halen
Big Fat Money	Van Halen
Strung Out [Instrumental]	Van Halen
Not Enough	Van Halen
Aftershock	Van Halen
Doin' Time [Instrumental]	Van Halen
Baluchitherium	Van Halen
Take Me Back (Deja Vu)	Van Halen
Feelin'	Van Halen
Eruption	Van Halen
It's About Time	Van Halen
It's About Time	Van Halen
Up For Breakfast	Van Halen
Learning To See	Van Halen
Ain't Talkin' 'Bout Love	Van Halen
Finish What Ya Started	Van Halen
You Really Got Me	Van Halen
Dreams	Van Halen
Hot For Teacher	Van Halen
Poundcake	Van Halen
And The Cradle Will Rock...	Van Halen
Black And Blue	Van Halen
Jump	Van Halen
Top Of The World	Van Halen
(Oh) Pretty Woman	Van Halen
Love Walks In	Van Halen
Beautiful Girls	Van Halen
Can't Stop Lovin' You	Van Halen
Unchained	Van Halen
Panama	Van Halen
Best Of Both Worlds	Van Halen
Jamie's Cryin'	Van Halen
Runaround	Van Halen
I'll Wait	Van Halen
Why Can't This Be Love	Van Halen
Runnin' With The Devil	Van Halen
When It's Love	Van Halen
Dancing In The Street	Van Halen
Not Enough	Van Halen
Feels So Good	Van Halen
Right Now	Van Halen
Everybody Wants Some!	Van Halen
Dance The Night Away	Van Halen
Ain't Talkin' 'Bout Love (Live)	Van Halen
Panama (Live)	Van Halen
Jump (Live)	Van Halen
Where Have All the Good Times Gone!	Van Halen
Hang 'Em High	Van Halen
Cathedral	Van Halen
Secrets	Van Halen
Intruder	Van Halen
(Oh) Pretty Woman	Van Halen
Dancing in the Street	Van Halen
Little Guitars (Intro)	Van Halen
Little Guitars	Van Halen
Big Bad Bill (Is Sweet William Now)	Van Halen
The Full Bug	Van Halen
Happy Trails	Van Halen
Mean Street	Van Halen
"Dirty Movies"	Van Halen
Sinner's Swing!	Van Halen
Hear About It Later	Van Halen
Unchained	Van Halen
Push Comes to Shove	Van Halen
So This Is Love?	Van Halen
Sunday Afternoon in the Park	Van Halen
One Foot out the Door	Van Halen
Poundcake	Van Halen
Judgement Day	Van Halen
Spanked	Van Halen
Runaround	Van Halen
Pleasure Dome	Van Halen
In 'n' Out	Van Halen
Man on a Mission	Van Halen
The Dream Is Over	Van Halen
Right Now	Van Halen
316	Van Halen
Top of the World	Van Halen
Mine All Mine	Van Halen
When It's Love	Van Halen
A.F.U. (Naturally Wired)	Van Halen
Cabo Wabo	Van Halen
Source Of Infection	Van Halen
Feels So Good	Van Halen
Finish What Ya Started	Van Halen
Black And Blue	Van Halen
Sucker In A Three Piece	Van Halen
A Apolitical Blues	Van Halen
Runnin' With The Devil	Van Halen
Eruption	Van Halen
You Really Got Me	Van Halen
Ain't Talkin' 'Bout Love	Van Halen
I'm The One	Van Halen
Jamie's Cryin'	Van Halen
Atomic Punk	Van Halen
Feel Your Love Tonight	Van Halen
Little Dreamer	Van Halen
Ice Cream Man	Van Halen
On Fire	Van Halen
You're No Good	Van Halen
Dance the Night Away	Van Halen
Somebody Get Me a Doctor	Van Halen
Bottoms Up!	Van Halen
Outta Love Again	Van Halen
Light Up the Sky	Van Halen
Spanish Fly	Van Halen
D.O.A.	Van Halen
Women in Love...	Van Halen
Beautiful Girls	Van Halen
Neworld	Van Halen
Without You	Van Halen
One I Want	Van Halen
From Afar	Van Halen
Dirty Water Dog	Van Halen
Once	Van Halen
Fire in the Hole	Van Halen
Josephina	Van Halen
Year to the Day	Van Halen
Primary	Van Halen
Ballot or the Bullet	Van Halen
How Many Say I	Van Halen
And the Cradle Will Rock...	Van Halen
Everybody Wants Some!!	Van Halen
Fools	Van Halen
Romeo Delight	Van Halen
Tora! Tora!	Van Halen
Loss of Control	Van Halen
Take Your Whiskey Home	Van Halen
Could This Be Magic?	Van Halen
In a Simple Rhyme	Van Halen
1984	Van Halen
Jump	Van Halen
Panama	Van Halen
Top Jimmy	Van Halen
Drop Dead Legs	Van Halen
Hot for Teacher	Van Halen
I'll Wait	Van Halen
Girl Gone Bad	Van Halen
House of Pain	Van Halen
Good Enough	Van Halen
Why Can't This Be Love	Van Halen
Get Up	Van Halen
Dreams	Van Halen
Summer Nights	Van Halen
Best Of Both Worlds	Van Halen
Love Walks In	Van Halen
5150	Van Halen
Inside	Van Halen
California Queen	Wolfmother
New Moon Rising	Wolfmother
White Feather	Wolfmother
Sundial	Wolfmother
In the Morning	Wolfmother
10,000 Feet	Wolfmother
Cosmic Egg	Wolfmother
Far Away	Wolfmother
Cosmonaut	Wolfmother
Pilgrim	Wolfmother
Eyes Open	Wolfmother
Back Round	Wolfmother
In the Castle	Wolfmother
Caroline	Wolfmother
Phoenix	Wolfmother
Violence of the Sun	Wolfmother
Colossal	Wolfmother
Woman	Wolfmother
White Unicorn	Wolfmother
Pyramid	Wolfmother
Mind's Eye	Wolfmother
Joker & The Thief	Wolfmother
Dimension	Wolfmother
Where Eagles Have Been	Wolfmother
Apple Tree	Wolfmother
Tales from the Forest of Gnomes	Wolfmother
Witchcraft	Wolfmother
Vagabond	Wolfmother


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 18, 2010)

why would you want to do that? i have over 6,000 songs lol


----------



## DeadLocked (Apr 18, 2010)

Here's a screenshot of mine attached 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Don't want to post all the songs though there's 1120 3.2 days worth there


----------



## prowler (Apr 18, 2010)

```
[spoiler][/spoiler]
```
Use it.



Spoiler


----------



## Raika (Apr 18, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> ```
> [spoiler][/spoiler]
> ```
> Use it.
> ...



Goddamn... That's a lot of Lucky Star.


----------



## Seicomart (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey Prowler, cool image, how did you get that? 

I still haven't got round to building a music server, when I do it'll be a lot of work as I easily have over 500 dvds of Japanese music and around a 100 dvds of British music...I suppose by the time I've got all those sorted the average iPod will be able to store the lot, heh ; )


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Apr 18, 2010)

Spoiler











I know, some Touhou metal, i don't watch/play it, but i love the metal that the underground japanese can make.


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Apr 18, 2010)

Seicomart said:
			
		

> Hey Prowler, cool image, how did you get that?


Itunes, artist pannel.


----------



## JohnLoco (Apr 18, 2010)

ugh, no thanks. Would take forever since its on vinyl.


----------



## dinofan01 (Apr 18, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> ```
> [spoiler][/spoiler]
> ```
> Use it.
> ...


Kesha has two albums? I only know animal. Whats the other one?


----------



## Seicomart (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks Side.

I used to see a few of the Touhou music circles hanging out around Tanuki-Koji in downtown Sapporo where we used to live, I read somewhere a fair few of these groups started out in Hokkaido, personally I preferred seeing high school bands rock/pop out in Odori-Koen in the summer...Good times!


----------



## prowler (Apr 19, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> Goddamn... That's a lot of Lucky Star.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The other album is just one song 'Run Devil Run'.


----------



## WildWon (Apr 19, 2010)

I'd post mine, but your heads would simultaneously explode due to the epicness of my library.

Not a single piece of tripe, and everyone would go "Holy shit. That's the best collection of music ever put together. Ever."

And the world's economic structure would collapse. (i showed about 1/1000th of the collection to someone once... and that was about 4 years ago. Now look at the problems!)

The lion would lay down with the lamb.

Dog's and cat's... living together.  Mass hysteria.

Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm not posting my entire library, but you can look at this http://www.last.fm/user/flameiguana


----------



## Satangel (Apr 19, 2010)

http://www.last.fm/user/SatangelZ

A lot of R&B there, love it


----------



## Gore (Apr 19, 2010)

http://www.last.fm/user/goodhank/library


----------



## Jaems (Apr 19, 2010)

http://www.last.fm/user/ZombieVillager

I HAVE 5 WEEKS AND 1 DAY WORTH OF MUSIC!


----------



## xxRAG3 (Apr 20, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> ```
> [spoiler][/spoiler]
> ```
> Use it.
> ...


Are you female?

I certainly hope you are with that list


----------



## prowler (Apr 20, 2010)

xxRAG3 said:
			
		

> Are you female?
> 
> I certainly hope you are with that list


Nope.
Just a really bad taste in music.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 20, 2010)

Also, any temper that is one LastFM should join this group:

http://www.last.fm/group/GBAtemp.net


----------

